# Dfwapc



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

[smilie=l:Being this is only like my third post i was kind of curious if the club is still together and is still active. The main website for the club has not been updated in a long time and i was just curious if it still exists and if there are other ways to join (tccd student) and everyone knows how rough times are right now.

my earlier thread about going out looking for plants was just a curioucity and i wouldn't know what to look for if i did.

anyway here is a post of current 75 gallon tank with a lonly lilly bulb in it  and another with the lights off.

i have since changed the hood from 4 T12 to 4 T5HO and changed the filter to an XP3 
oh ya and there is one of those "betta plant" in it.

anyway just getting myself out there and looking locally for passionate people.
I currently reside in the Saginaw area. 
i also have a 10 gallon tank i'm making into a grow out tank. a 55gallon aftican tank and 2 1gallonish betta tanks for the 2 oldest kiddos 

well hope to hear from people later... have a good weekend


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, we are still active. Kinda slow in the summer as everyone is busy with vacations and such. Thinking of a meeting in a couple of weeks at my house. See this thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/72379-meeting-my-house.html


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't get discouraged. The club will pick back up. If its plants your needing, make a call out asking for clippings. You may to do a little leg work of picking them up but it would get you started. What plants are you looking for? I got to do some trimming this weekend, I can set aside some clippings for you to get started with.

Regards,

Robert B.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I can trim down some rotala indica for you.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

here is my latest update to the 75g aquarium project. pictures that you will see are the begning of recycleing some old aquarium decor. the first pic is the begining. i bought some java moss locally and thought the decor piece might look nice encased in java moss making a little cave or something being all the painting has worn off of it. the pictures should be self explanitory. the plan is to use the holes that i drilled and fishing line to help hold hown the java moss to the piece.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=186967&id=668486726&l=85006f25d2

you can see the pictures there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That might make a neat cave, hidden with moss. Now just tuck away your plastic plants and replace with real ones and you're on your way!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

DFWAPC will have an August meeting. New members can join. If you aren't yet a member come and meet everyone and see how you like us! 

Here is the thread:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/72379-august-meeting.html


----------

